# Hi from Munich, Germany



## malukapi (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi there!

I am 37 years old an live and work in Germany....my full time job is as a nurse in a big prison for male and sometimes a prison for female and teenagers...

And in my free time I work as a EMT-B at a private team...

If you have any questions, just ask....^_^

Greetings Nicki


----------



## medic417 (Jul 24, 2009)

Welcome.

Hope you enjoy EMTlife.  

Do you speak English mainly or German?


----------



## malukapi (Jul 24, 2009)

My native language is german...and I am german...

My dad worked in Berlin for the Air Force and later for the Army...and so I had a lot of contact to american people...

The last time I forgot a lot of my english...but here at my work in prison I need some english....so I tried to get some english knowledge back...I like to speak english:blush:...

But sometimes, with some special terms it is difficulty for me...h34r:


----------



## Jac [ITA] (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome on board! 
Greetings from your twin city...


----------



## medic417 (Jul 25, 2009)

Your English is very good.  Some would probably say better than many here that English is their first language.


----------



## malukapi (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks medic...:blush:


----------



## EMTSTRONG (Nov 25, 2009)

*What's health care like in Germany?*

Would you consider it Socialized.  Is the health care of good quality?


----------



## malukapi (Dec 6, 2009)

I think, the quality is ok...but I dont know if it is better in the Staates or not...


----------



## flhtci01 (Dec 6, 2009)

Willkommen!


----------



## bunkie (Dec 6, 2009)

I've been treated under german healthcare, I liked it. However thats another subject for another thread.

Welcome to the board! I lived in Schweinfurt for 4 years.


----------



## malukapi (Dec 6, 2009)

........


----------



## foxfire (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome!! 
Yes, I agree with medic417, your english is very good.


----------



## malukapi (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks...


----------

